# WebBrowser qui tiens le flash?



## Keikoku (16 Octobre 2012)

Hello / Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'un web browser qui ferait tourner flash sur ipad (notamment (par exemple) les petits jeux en ligne et autres petites applications sympatoches)

J'en ai trouvé un pour le moment, mais c'est une véritable usine à gaz qui rame et qui prend 100 ans à afficher une simple page web. Son nom est iSwifter.

je sais bien que le flash est plus lourd qu'une page web, mais sur cette application ce n'est pas le vrai problème, car pour afficher une page sans flash, c'est la même histoire.

Connaissez-vous un WebBrowser qui fasse tourner flash rapidement sur iPad?

merci beaucoup


----------



## firelord (18 Janvier 2013)

Je remonte la question car la réponse m'intéresse aussi... j'avais trouvé *Puffin*, mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas super satisfait... certaines applis ne marchent pas super super...


----------



## Lauange (18 Janvier 2013)

Hello

Il y a skyfire mais je ne l'ai pas testé.


----------



## MiWii (19 Janvier 2013)

Que ce soit iSwiffer, puffin ou skyfire, franchement, ça reste bof par rapport à ce dont on est habitué sur ordi... mais bon, c'est mieux que rien diront nous...


----------

